# GPU-Z and 4870 cf



## jlodvo (Aug 17, 2008)

hello i was wondering if anyone else is getting ATI Crossfire Disabled (crossfire available) in gpu-z, ive set it already in CCC to use overdrive and enable crossfire with a clock of 800/1100 for both cards, and when i test games and furmark and 3dmark06 i see first 4870 go to 800 core but the 2nd card is always at its idle 500/1100, only the first card goes to overdrive, i might be thinking that my crossfire is not enabled but when i use the overdrive core adjustments and test it it goes up to 800, anyone can shed light to this? thanks


----------



## Rulez (Sep 14, 2008)

*Overdrive settings x2*

If you have CrossfireX enabled, you should see 2 cards in the list of ATI Overdrive. You can set the clock speeds of them seperately.


----------



## Italia 1 (Dec 20, 2008)

Hi, i've 2 asus 4870x2 and gpu-z see only Crossfire with 2 card (if i remove 1 card, it see always 2 card. is it normal?) CrossfireX enabled via driver


----------

